# Vista de impresión en pcb wizard



## juan.uy (Ago 20, 2009)

hola, 

realicé un circuito en livewire lo abrí en pcb wizard para pasarlo a PCB, hasta acá ninguna duda,
ahora luego de tenerlo listo, pero mi duda es si la vista ARTWORK es la misma que la REAL WORLD, en el sentido de el lado donde se mira, en la segunda vista aparentemente se ve desde la placa de donde estan los componentes y la artwork sería visto desde las pistas? por que se ve igual pero sin los componentes....?
yo quiero imprimirlo desde el PCB WIZARD para transferirlo a la placa, y buscando en el foro encontré que lo unico que hay que tildar es en File-->Print-->Mirror PCB Artwork, pero me parece que al imprimirlo debería quedar invertido cosa que no sucede.

si alguien me puede aclarar esto se los agradezco.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola juan, si lo vas a transferir a la placa (con el método de la plancha) debés imprimirlo tal cual está, *sin invertirlo*, osea queda igual que en la vista de los componentes. Cuando lo transfieras, se va a invertir, pero luego al girar la placa y mirarlo desde arriba, estará en la posición correcta.

Saludos


----------



## abraheom (Ago 20, 2009)

hola como hago un pcb sin el metodo de la plancha por que no tengo es tipo de plancha
nesecito un nuevo metodo por favor ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## juan.uy (Ago 21, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan, si lo vas a transferir a la placa (con el método de la plancha) debés imprimirlo tal cual está, *sin invertirlo*, osea queda igual que en la vista de los componentes. Cuando lo transfieras, se va a invertir, pero luego al girar la placa y mirarlo desde arriba, estará en la posición correcta.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias mnicolau!

Saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Ago 21, 2009)

robertabrax dijo:
			
		

> hola como hago un pcb sin el metodo de la plancha por que no tengo es tipo de plancha
> nesecito un nuevo metodo por favor ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




hola

no necesitas una plancha especial, lo unico "especial" es imprimir con una impresora láser sobre un papel que no sea muy poroso asi el tóner se adhiere más al material de la placa cuando hagas la transfrerencia; que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 21, 2009)

> hola
> 
> no necesitas una plancha especial, lo unico "especial" es imprimir con una impresora láser sobre un papel que no sea muy poroso asi el tóner se adhiere más al material de la placa cuando hagas la transfrerencia; que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.
> 
> saludos


Exactamente, con papel satinado de los que se usan en las revistas se transfiere mejor al cobre.
saludos


----------



## abraheom (Ene 18, 2010)

pero si no tengo una  impresora láser como le hago con el método de la plancha


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

robertabrax dijo:


> pero si no tengo una  impresora láser como le hago con el método de la plancha


Haces tu diseño, lo imprimes en "Espejo" y le sacas una fotocopia.

Esto se comentó en muchísimas ocasiones. 
En lo sucesivo mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## abraheom (Dic 22, 2011)

Disculpa fogonaso me podrias explicar eso de imprimirlo en espejo, es alreves verdad?


----------

